
The Secret To Only Working 8-5 - horatio05
http://www.codesqueeze.com/the-secret-to-only-working-8-5/
======
sherman
Working more than 8/9 hours a day is all too common in this industry. Everyone
is going above and beyond, so you might think you have to too. One Google HR
rep has actually told me they expect you to do this.

I know people that work 60 hours a week at big companies. The article is
true... Once you start consistently investing long hours of work, you'll be
expected to continually do so.

So what's the balance between working hard enough to get recognized and having
your own life too?

------
pg
The scary thing about this is the assumption that your job is a mere "day
job."

Most people who do great things work hard. If you don't feel you're doing
great things at your current job, get another job.

~~~
goofygrin
What about when the boring current job pays 50%+ more than the possibly
exciting job down the street?

The grass is not always greener...

(this coming from the guy that struggles to force himself to work 40/wk [and
who's paid hourly])

------
extantproject
Yes.

The key to not working overtime is to not work overtime. Don't be a wimp. I
like a phrase I stole from "Lost in Translation":

"I have a previous commitment."

------
Harj
what a depressing article.

